# Inspirational Quotes/Quotes



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anybody have any inspirational quotes that they particularly like which might inspire them to keep on going when training slows or training in general just slips?

I have a few I really like:

*"Consistency is key to victory."*

*"If you can imagine it, you can create it. If you dream it, you can become it"*

*"Desire is the key to motivation, but it's the determination and commitment to an unrelenting pursuit of your goal- a commitment to excellence- that will enable you to attain the success you seek."*

*"I don't have time to lift, I make time."*

*"If the bar ain't bendin', you're only pretendin."*

*"Obsessed is merely a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated"*

*"The Iron is the best antidepressant I have ever found. There is no better way to fight weakness than with strength. Once the mind and body have been awakened to their true potential, it's impossible to turn back"*

And on that note, I'm of to the gym


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry but I really cant take things like this seriously. The day I need someone to come up to me and say 'hey Dorsey, desire is the key to motivation...' is the day I knock it all on the head!!

:violin:

Each to their own and all that though obviously! Ha.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

lol I understand what your saying there Dorsey. Swings and roundabouts

:dance: :dance: :dance:

I have always liked a good quote tho, makes me re-think about certain situations in life.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

"If you're gonna be a bear, be a Grizzly!"

"Eat big to get big"

"Scream when it hurts, cry when it doesn't"

All heard regularly in the first real bodybuilding gym I trained in.


----------



## Simon78 (Jun 6, 2011)

Milk is for babies. When you grow up you have to drink beer. Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## JoeHaley (Jul 27, 2011)

If I have seen a little further it is by standing on the shoulders of Giants.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

"There's always someone training harder....is it you??!!??"


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup see my siggy...

ponder that interweb warriors!


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Abs on show, muscle dont grow?

I heard someone saying this in gym a while back


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

get up rock cuz micky loves ya,


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm gunna leave a new one each day here, I know some people do not like quotes but for some I think it can motivate including me.

*Every problem or difficulty you face contains the seed of an*

*equal or greater advantage or benefit*


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Read everything, listen to everything, but believe nothing until you've researched it yourself.*


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

it ent over till its over


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Shut up and squat

and the old classic...pain is weakness leaving the body!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"When you put a date on your dream, it becomes a goal. When you aim for the goal, it becomes a challenge. When you beat the challenge, the reward is success. To have success... you need a dream..."

"Winners are losers who got up and gave it one more try"

"Live with intention. Walk to the edge. Listen hard. Practice wellness. Play with abandon. Laugh. Choose with no regret. Appreciate your friends. Continue to learn. Do what you love. Live as if this is all there is"


----------



## Simon78 (Jun 6, 2011)

Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts.

Winston Churchill


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

Drive it like you stole it.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"When a resolute young fellow steps up to the great bully, the world, and takes him boldly by the beard, he is often surprised to find it comes off in his hand, and that it was only tied on to scare away the timid adventurers."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

If you don't design your own life plan, chances are you'll fall into someone else's plan. And guess what they may have planned for you? Not much.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

The wife and kids persuaded me to get them some chocolate last night. As i come out the store one of three young girls said no Hes fat the other girl said no Hes got big muscles. Well that inspired me to give the chocolate a miss.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Chris sanchez said:


> The wife and kids persuaded me to get them some chocolate last night. As i come out the store one of three young girls said no Hes fat the other girl said no Hes got big muscles. Well that inspired me to give the chocolate a miss.


so true, these days anyone without a pencil neck is classified as being fat, thanks to celebrities and fashion trends


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

The closer you are to failure, the closer you are to victory, it all depends on how closely you walk the line

Success in anything seems to be connected with action. Successful people keep moving. They make mistakes but don't quit. They hang on after others have let go.

Saw this quote stuck to a wardrobe mirror in Ronnie Colmans house in a documentary-

* If you do what you always did, then you will get what you always got.*


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

"There are those that talk the talk,

and there are those that walk the walk" :becky:

Cal 3:16


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> "There are those that talk the talk,
> 
> and there are those that walk the walk" :becky:
> 
> Cal 3:16


   :nod:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

When I thought I couldn't go on, I forced myself to keep going. My success is based on persistence, not luck.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Bulking is for life, not just for Christmas.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

You need to have a bad workout,

to know what a good one is.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

what about "theres is no tomorrow" apollo creed to rocky in rocky3


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

not inspirational but i like it all the same "youre going to need a bigger boat"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Be yourself; everyone else is already taken.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Showing my age here. Lyrics from Tone Loc.

A winner never quits, a quitter never wins.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Chris sanchez said:


> Showing my age here. Lyrics from Tone Loc.
> 
> A winner never quits, a quitter never wins.


^^^^ One of my favourites.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

When nothing goes right, go left.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you don't take a chance,you don't stand a chance!

You've got to be in it to win it!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I would rather be judged by 12 then carried by 6.

My Sensei told me this one a while back and I just remembered it. I like this one.


----------



## Simon78 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Greatest danger for most of us is not that our aim is to high and we miss it, but that it is to low and we reach it...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

"Its not who you are that holds you back, its who you think you are not"


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

As my sig says

"Life isnt about finding yourself, its about creating yourself"

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice Neil, I like that.

You have to decide what your highest priorities are and have

the courage - pleasantly, smilingly, nonapologetically - to

say no to other things. And the way to do that is by having a

bigger yes burning inside.


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

train hard win easy------trian easy and die

think its an S.A.S quote


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"You must accept that you might fail; then, if you do your

best and still don't win, at least you can be satisfied that

you've tried. If you don't accept failure as a possibility,

you don't set high goals, you don't branch out, you don't try

- you don't take the risk."


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

What is best in life? To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women.


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

andy james said:


> What is best in life? To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women.


conan if im not mistaken?


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

yep

every time i see that film i want to go to the gym straight after


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dont Dream your life...LIVE YOUR DREAM!!"


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Perception is reality!

"One person with passion is better than forty people merely interested."

E.M Foster

... SO BE THE ONE!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

One more before i go, I Do like this topic 

"You never achieve success unless you like what you are doing."

- Dale Carnegie


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

"It is better to wear out than to rust out."


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Does the human race not strive for the security of mediocrity? It takes courage to stand out, to be different.

If you are to truly succeed then you need to keep well and truly focused.

Focus; do not let things distract you from achieving your objectives.

Success is about being a participator rather than a spectator in your own life.

Successful people do not stay up all night wrapped up in mindless gossip.

From a platform of doing the basics we can open our eyes and our minds to untold possibilities.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Life is like a landscape. You live in the midst of it but can

describe it only from the vantage point of distance


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Ambition is a dream with a V8 engine.

Elvis Presley.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Every time you take a risk or move out of your comfort zone,

you have a great opportunity to learn more about yourself and

your capacity


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Being a Champion doesn't mean beating the others, it means beating YOURSELF


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes opportunities float right past your nose. Work

hard, apply yourself, and be ready. When an opportunity comes

you can grab it.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Great spirits have always faced violent opposition from mediocre minds. -Einstein


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

To the world you may just be one person but to one person you may just be the world...

{This is my fav at the moment}


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

"Why are you trying so hard to fit in when you were born to stand out?"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

When one finds oneself in a hole of one's own making, it is a

good time to examine the quality of the workmanship.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

"its better to burn out than to fade away...." the kurgen in the highlander 

"go to hell.... been there..." fender in cyborg (van damme film)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lets get fragile!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Ever stop to think, and forget to start again?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut up and squat!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Whatever you hold in your mind will tend to occur in your life. If you continue to believe as you have always believed, you will continue to act as you have always acted. If you continue to act as you have always acted, you will continue to get what you have always gotten. If you want different results in your life or your work, all you have to do is change your mind.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Dont drink and drive,you will spill it.:becky:

ha ha soz couldnt resist.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

The PAIN you feel today will be the STRENGTH you feel tomorrow


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

You build on failure. You use it as a stepping stone. Close

the door on the past. You don't try to forget the mistakes,

but you don't dwell on it. You don't let it have any of your

energy, or any of your time, or any of your space.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

today is the yesterday that tomorrow you will wish you had back - this is a dave_c origional - kind of a mantra that i repeat to myself


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Life is too short. Grudges are a waste of perfect happiness.

Laugh when you can, apologize when you should and let go of

what you can't change. Love deeply and forgive quickly. Take

chances. Give everything and have no regrets. Life is too

short to be unhappy. You have to take the good with the bad.

Smile when you're sad, love what you got, and always remember

what you had. Always forgive, but never forget. Learn from

your mistakes but never regret. People change, and things go

wrong but always remember... life goes on!"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

If people never did silly things nothing intelligent would

ever get done.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

The glass is neither half full nor half empty. It's merely the borderline between optimism & pessimism. Purgatory if you like.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Little hand says it time to rock n roll. Patrick to keano in the greatest film ever, apart from predator and end of days.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

flint said:


> Little hand says it time to rock n roll. Patrick to keano in the greatest film ever, apart from predator and end of days.


Casablanca????


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Gone with the wind ...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

‎"Now if you are going to win any battle you have to do one

thing. You have to make the mind run the body. Never let the

body tell the mind what to do. The body will always give up.

It is always tired morning, noon, and night. But the body is

never tired if the mind is not tired. When you were younger

the mind could make you dance all night, and the body was

never tired... You've always got to make the mind take over

and keep going."


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

"The best exercise anyone can do' is reaching down and lifting others up"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"The three great essentials to achieve anything worthwhile

are: Hard work, Stick-to-itiveness, and Common sense."


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

hears one for you trix...."IRON HAS TO ENDURE A LOT OF HEAT, BEFORE IT CAN BECOME STEEL" :nod:


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

dont get mad, get even


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

"get your lips around my pips" or "get your gums around my plums"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

The mighty oak was once a little nut that stood its ground.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Decide that you want it more than you are afraid of it.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Goals are the fuel in the furnace of achievement.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

It does not matter how many times you get knocked down, but how many times you get up. -Vince Lombardi


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

"If you believe you can, and believe it strongly enough, you'll be amazed at what you can do." - Nido Qubein


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I am not afraid...I was born to do this. -Joan of Arc


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

....just do it anyway!!!! - Becky Williamson


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

If the milk turns out the be sour, I ain't the kinda pussy to drink it! lol (would be more effective if I was a muncher and had a fro!)


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Before you can learn a new way of doing things, you have to

unlearn the old way. So beginnings depend on endings."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

There are two ways of spreading light: to be the candle or

the mirror that reflects it.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

One for me right now:

Forgiveness does not always lead to a healed relationship.

Some people are not capable of love, and it might be wise to

let them go along with your anger. Wish them well, and let

them go their way.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

You dont know what mental commitment is until you have a bar bending weight across your shoulders and six more reps to do in your set.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Emergencies have always been necessary to progress. It was

darkness which produced the lamp. It was fog that produced the

compass. It was hunger that drove us to exploration. And it

took a depression to teach us the real value of a job.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

"If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put foundations under them".


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

"A hard women is good to find" - one for the girls


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

whether you think you can or whether you think you cant your probably right ...Henry Ford

If i cant find a path i will make one ...General Hanibal


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Success is not achieved by never failing but by rising again each time we do


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Until you commit your goals to paper, you have intentions

that are seeds without soil.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Do Something. If it works, do more of it. If it doesn't, do

something else.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

From the man himself, Arnie

Strength does not come from winning. Your struggles develop your strengths. When you go through hardships and decide not to surrender, that is strength.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is

trying to please everyone."


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I can get on board with that!

Good to see you alive T...


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

A collection of rare thoughts is nothing less than a cabinet of intellectual gems.- William B. Sprague


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"If you haven't found it yet, keep looking. Don't settle. As

with all matters of the heart, you'll know when you find it.

And, like any great relationship, it just gets better and

better as the years roll on."

"You just keep pushing. You just keep pushing. I made every

mistake that could be made. But I just kept pushing."


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

i always liked the quote

"Whether you think you can or you think you can't you're always right"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Touch her heart, not her body. Steal her attention, not her happiness. Make her smile, don't waste her tears.

Bit of a soft on there eh lol


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

The Trixsta said:


> "I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is
> 
> trying to please everyone."


So true, just read this out to the missus, sounds all too familiar.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I like that one a lot, definitely spot on.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Life is all about timing... the unreachable becomes

reachable, the unavailable become available, the

unattainable... attainable. Have the patience, wait it out

It's all about timing."

-- Stacey Charter


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

Simon78 said:


> Milk is for babies. When you grow up you have to drink beer. Arnold Schwarzenegger


did he really daid that?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

He did, i think it was on pumping iron.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Aerodynamically, the bumble bee shouldn't be able to fly, but the bumble bee doesn't know it so it goes on flying anyway.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

he who seeks revenge should remember to dig two graves


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Before success comes in any man's life, he's sure to meet

with much temporary defeat and, perhaps some failures. When

defeat overtakes a man, the easiest and the most logical thing

to do is to quit. That's exactly what the majority of men do.

The best way to destroy an enemy is to make him a friend.

You need to learn how to select your thoughts just the same

way you select your clothes every day. This is a power you can

cultivate. If you want to control things in your life so bad,

work on the mind. That's the only thing you should be trying

to control.

"Instead of putting others down, try improving yourself

instead. The only person you have a right to compete with is

you. In the meantime, treat others how you'd like to be

treated. One trait that some of the best (communicators) share

is empathy. A couple of kind words can not only make a

person's day, but earn you a friend and supporter for life.

For the rest of the week, whenever you see someone you want to

judge negatively, pay them a compliment instead. See what

happens."

Sometimes when I'm talking, my words can't keep up with my

thoughts. I wonder why we think faster than we speak... Probably

so we can think twice!"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Dreams are the seeds of change. Nothing ever grows without a seed, and nothing ever changes without a dream."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Defeat doesn't finish a man, quit does. A man is not finished

when he's defeated. He's finished when he quits."

-- Richard M. Nixon


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The true sign of intelligence is not knowledge but imagination.. Albert Einstein


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"It is so much darker when a light goes out than it would have been if it never shone"


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Nature is forever arriving and forever departing, forever

approaching, forever vanishing; but in her vanishings there

seems to be ever the waving of a hand, in all her partings a

promise of meetings farther along the road."

-- Richard Le Gallienne

"The world is not looking for servants, there are plenty of

these, but for masters, men who form their purposes and then

carry them out, let the consequences be what they may."

-- Woodrow Wilson


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This





 inspires me, the words, the music, the power. Just don't expect me to drive sensibly when it's on.

Listen closely to the words.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

The greatest things in life aren't things.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"A rock pile ceases to be a rock pile the moment a single man

contemplates it, bearing within him the image of a cathedral."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Opened these eyes to a different genre of music now I think!

Yea maybe sometimes I do feel like ****

I ain't happy 'bout it, but I'd rather feel like **** than be full of ****!

And﻿ if I offended you, oh I'm sorry...

But maybe you need to be offended

But here's my apology and one more thing...**** you!

Cos YOU-CAN'T-BRING-ME-DOWN!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

"Pain is weakness leaving the body"

*"If you are going to be a champion, you must be willing to pay a greater price." ~ Wilkinson"

Great things are not done by impulse, but by a series of small things brought together." ~ Van Gogh

"Every time you stay out late; every time you sleep in; every time you miss a workout; every time you don't give 100%&#8230; you make it that much easier for me to beat you."

"Good, better, best. Never let it rest. Until your good is better and your better is best." ~ Tim Duncan

"You can motivate by fear, and you can motivate by reward. But both those methods are only temporary. The only lasting thing is self motivation." ~ Homer Rice"

Courage is endurance for one moment more&#8230;" ~ U.S. Marine Second Lieutenant

"Strength does not come from winning. Your struggles develop your strengths. When you go through hardships and decide not to surrender, that is strength." ~ Arnold Schwarzenegger

"Surround yourself with people who take their work seriously, but not themselves, those who work hard and play hard." ~ General Colin Powell

"Mental will is a muscle that needs exercise, just like muscles of the body." ~ Lynn Jennings"

Quitters never win, and winners never quit."*

"So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God." ~ Corinthians 10:31

"There are plenty of difficult obstacles in your path. Don't allow yourself to become one of them." ~ James Allen

"The worst thing I can be is the same as everybody else. I hate that." ~ Arnold Schwarzenegger

*"I can do everything through him who gives me strength." ~ Philippians 4:13

"If at first you don't succeed, try, try again." ~ Hickson

"That which does not kill me makes me stronger" ~ Friedrich Nietzsche

"You have to do what others won't, to achieve what others don't."

"The medals don't mean anything and the glory doesn't last. It's all about your happiness. The rewards are going to come, but my happiness is just loving the sport and having fun performing." ~ Jackie Joyner Kersee

"What counts is not necessarily the size of the dog in the fight; it's the size of the fight in the dog." ~ Eisenhower*

"I hated every minute of training, but I said, "Don't quit. Suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion." ~ Muhammad Ali

"Success is the result of perfection, hard work, learning from failure, loyalty, and persistence." ~ General Colin Powell

*"Bodybuilding is not a race it's a marathon."

*"Train beyond the pain&#8230;and death is your only release" ~ Steve Michalik

"The last three or four reps is what makes the muscle grow. This area of pain divides the champion from someone else who is not a champion. That's what most people lack, having the guts to go on and just say they'll go through the pain no matter what happens." ~ Arnold Schwarzenegger

There is only one simple rule to follow when you are confronted with any negative state of mind - re-motivate

You can achieve anything you set your mind to.*

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Loving the quotes Brocky 

"I've missed more than 9000 shots in my career. I've lost almost 300 games. 26 times, I've been trusted to take the game winning shot and missed. I've failed over and over and over again in my life. And that is why I succeed."

Michael Jordan

When everything feels like an uphill struggle, just think of the view from the top.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

:---)

View attachment 4661


View attachment 4664


View attachment 4662


View attachment 4663


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

View attachment 4685
View attachment 4686
View attachment 4687


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't

work.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Those who contemplate the beauty of the earth find reserves

of strength that will endure as long as life lasts. There is

something infinitely healing in the repeated refrains of

nature -- the assurance that dawn comes after night, and

spring after winter."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"One can choose to go back toward safety or forward toward

growth. Growth must be chosen again and again; fear must be

overcome again and again."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Strive to increase order and discipline in your life.

Discipline usually means doing the opposite of what you feel

like doing. The easy roads to discipline are setting

deadlines; discovering and doing what you do best and what's

important and enjoyable to you; focusing on habits by

replacing your bad habits and thought patterns, one-by-one,

over time, with good habits and thought patterns."


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. Lao-tzu, The Way of Lao-tzu. Chinese philosopher (604 BC - 531 BC)


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

jakal2001 said:


> A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. Lao-tzu, The Way of Lao-tzu. Chinese philosopher (604 BC - 531 BC)


A classic, and one we have up in our Dojo


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Here it is, with a picture.

View attachment 4729


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

View attachment 4730


View attachment 4731


View attachment 4732


View attachment 4733


View attachment 4734


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

When a person becomes crystal clear as to exactly what they

want to accomplish, and focuses their time and energy on this

one goal, any person can move mountains.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Every storm, no matter how big and strong, passes eventually.

Just know and remember that your spirit is much bigger and

stronger than any storm that comes your way, and that all

storms will fall apart long before you ever would.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Let us cry for the spilt milk, by all means, if by doing so

we learn how to avoid spilling any more. Let us cry for the

spilt milk, and remember how, and where, and why, we spilt it.

Much wisdom is learnt through tears, but none by forgetting

our lessons.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Every parting gives a foretaste of death, every reunion a hint of the resurrection

The World is a book, and those who do not travel read only a page

"Don't be afraid of your fears. They're not there to scare you. They're there to let you know that something is worth it."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Life can be like a roller coaster. And just when you think

you've had enough, and you're ready to get off the ride and

take the calm, easy merry-go round, you change your mind, throw

your hands in the air and ride the roller coaster all over

again. That's exhilaration... that's living a bit on the

edge... that's being alive."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Let others lead small lives, but not you. Let others argue

over small things, but not you. Let others cry over small

hurts, but not you. Let others leave their future in someone

else's hands, but not you."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Education is what you get from reading the small print. Experience is what you get from not reading it.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Life moves on, whether we act as cowards or heroes.

Everything we shut our eyes to, everything we run away from,

everything we deny, denigrate, or despise, serves to defeat us

in the end. What seems nasty, painful, or evil can become a

source of beauty, joy and strength, if faced with an open

mind. Every moment is a golden one for him who has the vision

to recognize it as such


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"It is common sense to take a method and try it. If it fails,

admit it frankly and try another. But above all, try something."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Humankind has not woven the web of life. We are but one thread within it. Whatever we do to the web, we do to ourselves. All things are bound together. All things connect."

‎"Lots of people want to ride with you in the limo, but what you want is someone who will take the bus with you when the limo breaks down."

"Let your heart guide you. It whispers, so listen closely."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"Gratitude unlocks the fullness of life. It turns what we have

into enough, and more. It turns denial into acceptance, chaos

to order, confusion to clarity. It can turn a meal into a

feast, a house into a home, a stranger into a friend.

Gratitude makes sense of our past, brings peace for today, and

creates a vision for tomorrow."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

"You may not be a Picasso or Mozart but you don't have to be.

Just create to create. Create to remind yourself you're still

alive. Make stuff to inspire others to make something too.

Create to learn a bit more about yourself."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Cherish your solitude. Take trains by yourself to places you

have never been. Sleep out alone under the stars. Learn how to

drive a stick shift. Go so far away that you stop being afraid

of not coming back. Say no when you don't want to do

something. Say yes if your instincts are strong, even if

everyone around you disagrees. Decide whether you want to be

liked or admired. Decide if fitting in is more important than

finding out what you're doing here. Believe in kissing.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

‎"The first to apologize is the bravest, the first to forgive

is the strongest, and the first to forget is the happiest."


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> ‎"The first to apologize is the bravest, the first to forgive
> 
> is the strongest, and the first to forget is the happiest."


So very true.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

‎"Never be afraid to fall apart because it is an opportunity to

rebuild yourself the way you wish you had been all along."


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> ‎"Never be afraid to fall apart because it is an opportunity to
> 
> rebuild yourself the way you wish you had been all along."


Fcuk me Trixsta!

Are you related to Confucius?

Sent from my own little world


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Fcuk me Trixsta!
> 
> Are you related to Confucius?
> 
> Sent from my own little world


Yes, I discovered this on ancestry, he's a long lost cousin of mine :flypig:

:biggrin1:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Master said Grasshopper dont play with yourself every day you will go blind. Grasshopper say's OK I'll do it every other day and wear glasses.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Master said Grasshopper dont play with yourself every day you will go blind. Grasshopper say's OK I'll do it every other day and wear glasses.


Hahaha quality


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

If an egg is broken by outside force, Life ends. If broken by

inside force, Life begins. Great things always begin from

inside.


----------



## Squig (Dec 16, 2012)

Striving for success without hard work is like looking for fruit in places that you didnt plant seeds! Useless!

*


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

People are often unreasonable and self-centered. Forgive them

anyway. If you are kind, people may accuse you of ulterior

motives. Be kind anyway. If you are honest, people may cheat

you. Be honest anyway. If you find happiness, people may be

jealous. Be happy anyway. The good you do today may be

forgotten tomorrow. Do good anyway. Give the world the best

you have and it may never be enough. Give your best anyway.


----------

